# CGA to DIN converters?



## bjorn (17 Nov 2011)

I'm looking at buying a US regulator from http://www.greenleafaquariums.com but they all have CGA (CGA-320 threads) connectors which won't fit my refillable JBL bottle.

Is there such a thing as a CGA to UK DIN converter?


----------



## m_attt (17 Nov 2011)

yes on aqua essentials website, i got mine from there


----------



## bjorn (17 Nov 2011)

m_attt said:
			
		

> yes on aqua essentials website, i got mine from there



Been looking and looking. Can't find it. Any chance you can link to it?


----------



## Matt Warner (17 Nov 2011)

I've been wondering if you can get such an adapter too. Then I can get a fire extinguisher without having to buy a new regulator as I like mine because the solenoid is built in.


----------



## bjorn (17 Nov 2011)

These guys in Germany seem to have a few adapters but their description are so vague that it's impossible for me to figure out which one, if any, will do the job.

http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/co2-adapter/


----------



## Matt Warner (17 Nov 2011)

I see what you mean. My German isn't the best


----------



## m_attt (23 Jan 2012)

bjorn said:
			
		

> m_attt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-co2 ... -4592.html


----------



## GillesF (23 Jan 2012)

You can replace the US type nut on the regulator with this one: https://weldspeed.com/store/view_produc ... g=DACO2NUT

Someone on BarrReport did this.


----------



## geoffbark (24 Jan 2012)

m_attt said:
			
		

> bjorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am pretty sure this is Din to CGA so that you can use TMC's 500g paintball type co2 can.

You want CGA to Din, i have not found one yet. Best to buy the DIN stem i think.


----------



## geoffbark (24 Jan 2012)

Here is the link to a Din stem on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Co2-Regulator ... 23182133d0


----------



## m_attt (25 Jan 2012)

geoffbark said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure this is Din to CGA so that you can use TMC's 500g paintball type co2 can.
> 
> You want CGA to Din, i have not found one yet. Best to buy the DIN stem i think.



no its definatly cga to dinn i have one,look at the sticker on the bottom


----------



## m_attt (25 Jan 2012)




----------

